# long-time lurker, first-time poster



## phillipjmerrill (Mar 19, 2009)

Hello everybody. I've been a member of the forum for a while but have not posted anything yet. My name is Phil and I haunt in Tremonton, Utah. I am definately an amateur. There is a lot of inspiration to be had on the forum. It is my goal to be more diligent in posting to the forum and on my blogspot: http://phillipjmerrill.blogspot.com/. I have recently discovered Hauntcast. It is very entertaining and serves to keep my mind focused on haunting.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Or at least to the posting.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome to posting


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

'bout time ya started posting...  

Welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome Phil!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome Phil


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome and happy posting


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the wonderful world of posting, Phillip!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

welcome to the forum!!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi and welcome Phillip. Lurking to posting...then on to stalking! Lots of cool people here to keep an eyeball on!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome Aboard Phil! Hocus Focus on haunting is what we do here!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I too love lurking, til the police get involved. They have no sense of humor. Looks like you have a great family involved in haunting too. Welcome.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

lmao!

anyway, greetings Phil! get to work!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome, glad to have you join in the posting.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Hello & welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome! What took so long?!?!?


----------



## abner135 (May 31, 2009)

I was once a lurker too Welcome


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

howdy


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------

